# A good Children's Choir library?



## Lord Daknight (Dec 31, 2021)

I have my eye on Arva, Genesis, Mercury and Liberis, Which of these or any others would have the best sound or coolest features?


----------



## Futchibon (Dec 31, 2021)

Arva has the best sound, Genesis the best features. Can't go wrong with either.


----------



## I like music (Dec 31, 2021)

I don't even write music with choir (I actually barely write music) but bought both Genesis and Liberis.

I do spend hours on end just playing random stuff with Genesis. It is just one of those "FUCK YEA" libraries for me. Liberis (for its price) I also remember being very good! It had solo singers too, which Genesis doesn't. But in the end, if I had bought Genesis first, I don't think I'd ever want to or need to buy another kids choir.

I can't comment on Arva or Mercury as I'm not so familiar. I'll keep it that way because I don't randon GAS over another kids choir. If Genesis won't do it for you, then I'm not sure what will.

Well recorded, nice layout. Auto-divisi is amazing (for playing around and testing things). If they did an adult choir in the same way, I wouldn't even listen to a single demo and would just buy it.


----------



## Laurin Lenschow (Dec 31, 2021)

I use Liberis as a synth layer to double with strings for lush/beautiful epic music; that should tell you all you need to know about its tone 
I can't comment on Genesis, but I have Arva and it sounds gorgeous.


----------



## cedricm (Dec 31, 2021)

Big Bang Orchestra: YMIR is both affordable and uses the very good Synchron Player.


----------



## Mr Greg G (Dec 31, 2021)

Genesis will set you once and for all with Children choirs.


----------



## Gil (Dec 31, 2021)

Hello,
To add another option the (old but still great) EWQL Symphonic Choirs has a boy section:


Regards,
Gil.


----------



## Rudianos (Dec 31, 2021)

Lord Daknight said:


> I have my eye on Arva, Genesis, Mercury and Liberis, Which of these or any others would have the best sound or coolest features?



I have them all. Genesis great sound, real workhorse. Can do anything you want, features mentioned above. It has an extremely sophisticated FX system built in. Probably in my top 5 of libraries on a desert island. Arva nice syllables and musical intra note arks. Mercury - best High Notes. Liberis. Some nice phrases and arcs. Dismal legato.


----------



## ism (Dec 31, 2021)

Yeah, Genesis and Arva are state of the art. 

I picked up Liberis for $37 and, there's some very beautiful stuff in there, but it's generations behind Genesis, so nice to have, but honestly I'd save the $37 towards Genesis if I didn't already have it. Mercury, I'd put in the same generation of technology as Liberis. But maybe it might also be worth $37 to supplement some extra colours ... though honestly I really can't see myself ever using it again when I could be using Genesis.

Arva is similarly excellent (though I don't have it), and has, arguably, a better room tone that some people prefer to Genesis' slightly more etherial sound, as well as soloists. But Genesis has a lot of features and content, and also sounds quite wonderful, with beautifully 4 distinctive voices for SATB (technically SASA) writing, and a ridiculous good polyphonic legato for improvising four part writing. I'd be perfectly happy with either (or both) of Arva or Genesis, but Genesis is frequently on sale for $199, while Arva is more expensive and seldom on sale. So that's pretty much how I made that decision. (Normally I would care more about room tone, but I think this matters a bit less for a children's choirs given the higher frequencies). 

If there's anything to be said for Liberis and Mercury in the age of Genesis and Arva, it's maybe, arguably, they a little bit more designed toward over the top epic? But not quite sure.


----------



## Klealie (Dec 31, 2021)

I have the same endless hesitation as you.
I have Genesis and I find it gorgeous, very musical and beautiful.
I can relate to what @I like music is saying about spending a lot of time playing it just for the pleasure of doing so.


----------



## Casiquire (Dec 31, 2021)

Another cheapie would be the choir from Ark 2


----------



## jbuhler (Dec 31, 2021)

Casiquire said:


> Another cheapie would be the choir from Ark 2


It sounds nice, and is easy to use, but is very minimal, just a long ah and legato for the same.


----------



## Casiquire (Dec 31, 2021)

jbuhler said:


> It sounds nice, and is easy to use, but is very minimal, just a long ah and legato for the same.


Oh for sure, but if all you're looking for are angelic Ahs i think they're well worth it


----------



## jbuhler (Dec 31, 2021)

Casiquire said:


> Oh for sure, but if all you're looking for are angelic Ahs i think they're well worth it


Definitely! And they yield good results with minimal work. i was just surprised when I looked at them before I bought Genesis just how minimal they are.


----------

